# 2019 Trail Boss LT/Fisher SD



## timstech (Sep 16, 2019)

Any pics of the front mounts installed around bumper and valance, 
Thank You


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't think it was a Trail Boss, but there are some photos in this thread

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2019-chevy-1500.174445/


----------



## timstech (Sep 16, 2019)

I did check those out when you first posted them, I was hoping the TB with the mounts on , Thank you


----------



## timstech (Sep 16, 2019)

Plow is on and looks good and it even works, I will snap some pics when the sun comes out,thank you for the help


----------



## SPIDERinMA (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi, I have a 2019 AT4 was interested in seeing some pics of yours if possible. There is little to nothing online.


----------



## timstech (Sep 16, 2019)

I will try to get some pics up soon,


----------



## timstech (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## timstech (Sep 16, 2019)

sorry a little dark, i will get 1 more outside


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Really is a shame that the plow companies can't make a better fitting mount setup. Something you don't have to carve a 40k and up truck to make a plow work. Just went through that with my 2018 Silverado.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

sixty4 said:


> Really is a shame that *truck manufacturers don't design their trucks in a way that doesn't require carving them like pumpkins to put a plow on*


----------



## timstech (Sep 16, 2019)

I agree completely,not proud off this work, but my trucks have to be accountable


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

do you loose your tow hooks?


----------



## timstech (Sep 16, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> do you loose your tow hooks?


yes,they are tucked away till i trade in 5 yrs


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

timstech said:


> yes,they are tucked away till i trade in 5 yrs


Is that a 1/2 ton thing or a fisher thing?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Is that a 1/2 ton thing or a fisher thing?


Yes.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes.


Thanks... super helpful


----------



## timstech (Sep 16, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> Is that a 1/2 ton thing or a fisher thing?


fisher thing, though i did keep the hooks on my 2014 sierra 1/2 ton,seems to bee a mount config thing


----------



## SPIDERinMA (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for the pics


----------

